

Ask HN: What software do you use to run Facebook contests and sweepstakes? - shloime


======
smooradian
Rafflecopter

~~~
shloime
This looks really great!

~~~
smooradian
It is a great tool. Be careful of the FB guidelines for hosting giveaways
sweepstakes on their site. There are some rules about how you promote - do it
wrong and you can lose your page. RC has a good blog post on the DOs and
DONTs. Rafflecopter's been great though. They are still rolling out features -
would love to see the different winners displayed when there are multiple
prizes. That part can be a little confusing.

